# Hourly Rate / Productivity Rate for Base in CT



## hydroturf (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a ballpark on what a decent hourly base rate is for commercial plowing in central Connecticut. 

I know it depends on my overhead, etc. But I'd like to be competitive with the market pricing for some bids I have coming up.

Also, if anyone knows productivity rates that would be a great help. I know a one acre lot with 3" takes approximatly 1 hour to clear - but I'm not sure how that scales at 4-8, 8-12, and 12-16. If anyone knows where I can find that let me know,


----------

